
Show HN: Create challenges and compete against your friends - peterwallhead
https://outduo.com/?hn=2
======
peterwallhead
I'm Peter, the solo dev/founder behind Outduo.

Feel free to ask me questions (after you've signed up) and I'll give you a
hand if I can :)

~~~
peterwallhead
I should probably mention that it's still very much in beta, so some features
(like deleting challenges, password resets, and account preferences) are still
in dev.

Your traffic boost has encouraged me to get my game on though!

------
brudgers
Related blog post: [https://medium.com/@outduoapp/introducing-
outduo-69fec10820b...](https://medium.com/@outduoapp/introducing-
outduo-69fec10820b1#.m5u8gjusn)

------
fiatjaf
I see this post here everyday.

~~~
peterwallhead
I've only posted the link to the site twice (this being the second time), and
the Medium post once :)

Just got lucky this time around and that's why it's still at the top of Show
HN.

